# Sublimating 600 denier polyester bags



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

I just finished sublimating some 600 denier polyester tote bags and after birning two I got it down.

So here is what I did:
1: Built up the print area (12x12 for a 10x10 print) with neoprene on my lower platen of my heat press

2: cut a Teflon sheet to the width of the inside of the bag and slid it in. If you dont do this the pvc melts and seals the bag shut. Also don't use paper cause it will stick to the inside of the bag and never come out (this did happen).

3: placed protective sheet over neoprene stack. 

4: place bag on built up area and taped transfer to bag.

5: used folded up protective paper to cover straps from heat plate (these will melt, see photo).

6: covered everything with another piece of protective paper.

7: pressed everything for 90 seconds at 350 degrees with medium to heavy pressure (I would say a 7-8 if I had to put a number to it). First bag I tried at 400 for 60 and it melted the straps, the pvc to paper, and burned the front a bit to show some scorching. 

8: once press was done flipped and repeat. 

9: after second press pulled out Teflon sheet and held bag open in front of fan to let inside cool (inside of bag will stick together if stacked hot).

Overall I think the bags look good. I hope this helps someone. 

-Dave

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes, you should always hang the handles off the platen since the image should be no where close to them. I make my own pillow with high heat foam and wrap scratch paper around it held with heat tape and insert it into the bag. The foam and scratch paper is a lot cheaper than teflon pillows (even teflon sheets) and lasts a lot of presses.

I pull out the foam/paper pillow and stack with no worries of them sticking. Maybe your teflon sheet is holding the heat. Then again, I use a light-to-medium pressure. No where close to heavy.

I press mine at 400(F), light/med pressure, 90sec. (600D poly duck)

Glad you found a solution that works for you.


----------

